# what ever happend to RG Lunatic?



## Jank (May 24, 2005)

Enjoyed his informative posts. Haven't seen him ina a while. His other posts now say Guest.    Hope he hasnt taken ill.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Unfortunately we had to ban him...He did have some good informative posts but he had a terrible attitude and showed no respect for other members...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

I think he is still around. RG if you read this, you will get caught some how!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Who cares. I remember him like i remember the last turd I flushed.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

A Commentary....

"and showed no respect for other members..."

Sharing of knowledge and opinions is good, respecting each other is better. Doing both is awesome! 

Being a jerk, well....

Just my opinion 8)


----------



## reddragon (May 24, 2005)

I think it sad that a member gets banned. Any chance for reinstatement at a later time?


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Errrm, now let me see...........nope. 

As far as the forum goes, I'm afraid he took a walk down the pic in my sig. 

Kerzap.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

If you've been warned countless times about your behaviour and decide to be a jackass anyway, you deserve the ban. It's a done deal.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Red, we gave him many, many chances, and he would cool his jets for 24 hours, then continue on with his unacceptable behavior.... He was NEVER wrong in his eyes, and everyone else, INCLUDING U, were wrong 100% of the time if u didnt agree with him... He was delusional and moronic, and challenged Adler to a duel in Mexico City on the 28th......

Certifiable.......... Kinda surprised he figured out a way to type with a straight jacket on....


> Being a jerk, well....


Hey now, i take offense to that......... I am proud of my jerkdom, and have struggled for over 39 years to perfect it... 

Please refrain from insulting me again, or Ill have to........... (See Pic Below...)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey now, i take offense to that......... I am proud of my jerkdom, and have struggled for over 39 years to perfect it...
> 
> Please refrain from insulting me again, or Ill have to........... (See Pic Below...)



But Les, we expect no less from you (or no more)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> and challenged Adler to a duel in Mexico City on the 28th......



YOU'RE KIDDING, RIGHT?!?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Nope.... Thats when we realized he was off his rocker........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Nope.... Thats when we realized he was off his rocker........



NO - I realized he was off his rocker when he said Lockheed filed down the rivet heads on the P-38 "YIPPEE."


----------



## Sal Monella (May 24, 2005)

Did Davidicus get banned too? I think he's been AWOL since beating up on Les. (Apparently the last person you want to take on here) 

He had some good posts. And some really funny ones too. 

That's too bad about RG.


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Put it this way, if RG was a tube station, he'd be


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Joking aside, it wasn't something we decided lightly. But as you can see, when a guy seriouly challenges someone to a _duel_ there really isn't anywhere else to go with it.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

> I think he's been AWOL since beating up on Les.


U arent actually implying he beat me are u??? I hope not, cause it wasnt even close............


----------



## Sal Monella (May 24, 2005)

Just joking here but yeah, I thought he flamed you pretty good. 

Did you ban him?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Joking aside, it wasn't something we decided lightly. But as you can see, when a guy seriouly challenges someone to a _duel_ there really isn't anywhere else to go with it.



I agree - its one thing to prove a point and agree to disagree at the end of the day, but it seemed he was always out for blood, especially with you Brits (I think he had an Andrew Jackson complex). Insulting someone because you disagree with an opinion is just stupid! I try to treat people on the fourm the way I would want to be treated and it doesn't matter what county you're from!

Although I found some of his stuff informative, It irks me to no end when you have someone who has never built or maintained a real aircraft try to BS you with wrong information then argue about it! I'm not tooting my own horn but with 28 years in the aviation business, I think I could separate the fact from the BS.

I hate to see this happen to anyone on the forum, I find this a great place and enjoy the people (THAT INCLUDES YOU LES) but I agree with the decision! 8)


----------



## Soren (May 24, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A Commentary....
> 
> "and showed no respect for other members..."
> 
> ...



I couldnt agree with you more.

------------------------------------------

As for RG being banned, well as much as I didnt agree with all that he said, I found him mostly respectful and good to converse with. So I think its sad that he's gone, and I actually think you guys should give him a second chance. 

Just my opinion, but then again, I don't even know what comment eventually got him banned.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Sal Monella said:


> Did you ban him?


No, he hasn't been banned. Just doesn't feel like posting right now I guess. Or maybe he's just busy, I don't know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

Soren said:


> I found him mostly respectful and good to converse with.



I think because you showed him you were on knowledge par with him. Only one time I got angry with something we were discussing, but after a while he was fine with me....

Its what I seen him write to other folks on here that got me....


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Soren said:


> As for RG being banned, well as much as I didnt agree with all that he said, I found him mostly respectful and good to converse with. So I think its sad that he's gone, and I actually think you guys should give him a second chance.
> 
> Just my opinion, but then again, I don't even know what comment eventually got him banned.



He had a second chance, and a third and then some. I don't know how many chances a person needs to be respectful. Threatening admins and some of the other comments that I will not go in to were completely unacceptable. He had more than enough rope to hang himself with.


----------



## Soren (May 24, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I agree - its one thing to prove a point and agree to disagree at the end of the day, but it seemed he was always out for blood, especially with you Brits (I think he had an Andrew Jackson complex). Insulting someone because you disagree with an opinion is just stupid! I try to treat people on the fourm the way I would want to be treated and it doesn't matter what county you're from!
> 
> Although I found some of his stuff informative, It irks me to no end when you have someone who has never built or maintained a real aircraft try to BS you with wrong information then argue about it! I'm not tooting my own horn but with 28 years in the aviation business, I think I could separate the fact from the BS.
> 
> I hate to see this happen to anyone on the forum, I find this a great place and enjoy the people (THAT INCLUDES YOU LES) but I agree with the decision! 8)



Again I very much agree ! Geez... are we long seperated twins or something ?


----------



## Soren (May 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> He had a second chance, and a third and then some. I don't know how many chances a person needs to be respectful. Threatening admins and some of the other comments that I will not go in to were completely unacceptable. He had more than enough rope to hang himself with.



I see, well as i said, I dont know what comments eventually got him banned.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

And those comments are not something that should be aired to the public. So just realize that we did what we could and after that, we had to do what was best for the site.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

It sums up to this: 

You guys have some measure of respect for a fellow forum member, and that's great. It's good to see that many folks can ultimately look past the insults, the BS, and the general noz, and focus on the useful information that someone presents to the forums.
But the admins made the decision to ban RG. It was based on his repeated behaviour despite warnings, and suffice it to say that there may have been more to this than what was readily apparent in the public forums. I'll leave it at that. He's gone, and like it or not fellas, at the end of the day the decision of the admins is final.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

> And those comments are not something that should be aired to the public.


Yuppers.... I gave out enough info already, to kind of clarify the situation....


> FLYBOYJ Wrote:
> I find this a great place and enjoy the people (THAT INCLUDES YOU LES) but I agree with the decision!
> 
> Soren Wrote:
> Again I very much agree ! Geez... are we long seperated twins or something ?


Oh oh.... Do i see a slight turn around, or is that the only part of his post that u dont agree with???

(OK, now a lesson in Les 101... That was a joke... I dont use smiley faces... Please try to recognize the humor in my Posts. Sincerely, The Management...)


----------



## Soren (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh oh.... Do i see a slight turn around, or is that the only part of his post that u dont agree with???



Nope, no turn around, as I said ealier on "I dont hold any grudge after silly arguements". (That doesnt mean I found your previus behavior acceptable though !)

But yes that does mean "I hold no grudge against you primus", so that part of FLYBOYJ's post is included.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

K....


----------



## Jank (May 24, 2005)

Sal Monella said:


> Just joking here but yeah, I thought he flamed you pretty good.
> 
> Did you ban him?



Is Davidicus goine too?


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Oh yeah and he thought the F8F Bearcat could climb faster than the F.6 Lightning...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Jank said:


> Is Davidicus goine too?


Not unless he wants to. No one has banned him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> (OK, now a lesson in Les 101... That was a joke... I dont use smiley faces... Please try to recognize the humor in my Posts. Sincerely, The Management...)



I always do


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

Soren said:


> Again I very much agree ! Geez... are we long seperated twins or something ?



Now that's a scary thought!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Oh yeah and he thought the F8F Bearcat could climb faster than the F.6 Lightning...




Weren't there something like three pages of discussion on that?

Seriously, who cares if it was faster in its day, the Lightning is faster, period!


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2005)

Yes there was. He wasn't having any of it that a jet aircraft with over 50,000 lbs thrust, with an initial climb rate of 50,000 feet per minute could out-climb a piston plane.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

God, I love the sheer brute force of that plane...


Nothing like it to me.   8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2005)

I remember that discussion... Pretty funny actually....


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

I remember that as well. I have had the privilege of seeing both of those airplanes fly. The Bearcat can climb like nothing else with a prop. The Lightning, for lack of a better term, just goes whoosh, and it's up and gone. Both are incredible to watch!


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Soren said:
> 
> 
> > Again I very much agree ! Geez... are we long seperated twins or something ?
> ...



Yeah wouldnt you say !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

Soren said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Soren said:
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Allright for all of you RG_Lunatic fans out there. I banned him. You know why because he started sending me emails to my private email calling me a stupid fucking German and a little Hitler. I would ban anyone who does that to anyone. That is the utter most disrespect.

As for the duel in Mexico thing, do you really think he was going to show up even if I were willing to try and get leave and pay the 1000 dollars for a plane ticket to go and kick his ass?

Well maybe it would be worth it......

Plane Ticket to Mexico: $1000
Hotel to stay in while you are there: $800
Bottle of Tequila to drink while you wait for RG_Lunatic: $25

Kicking RG_Lunatics ass: *Priceless!* 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)




----------



## superunknown (May 26, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > and challenged Adler to a duel in Mexico City on the 28th......
> ...



A duel you say? I challenged Plan_D to a duel earlier in a PM.

ftp://ftp.smoovenet.com/pub/lardlad/sounds/season11/eieidoh6.mp3

"Honk if you demand satisfaction"


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

It's true, he slapped me with a glove and everything...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Oh frightening.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Plane Ticket to Mexico: $1000
> Hotel to stay in while you are there: $800
> Bottle of Tequila to drink while you wait for RG_Lunatic: $25
> 
> Kicking RG_Lunatics ass: *Priceless!* 8)


----------



## Soren (May 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Allright for all of you RG_Lunatic fans out there. I banned him. You know why because he started sending me emails to my private email calling me a stupid f**k German and a little Hitler. I would ban anyone who does that to anyone. That is the utter most disrespect.



Did he really say that ?!  Well then he certainly deserves being banned.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

Soren said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Allright for all of you RG_Lunatic fans out there. I banned him. You know why because he started sending me emails to my private email calling me a stupid f**k German and a little Hitler. I would ban anyone who does that to anyone. That is the utter most disrespect.
> ...



AGREE!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Plane Ticket to Mexico: $1000
> ...



Ah genius


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

How old was this RG anyway he sounds about 5 I thought adults grew out of that "im gone rip off your arm and beat you wiv the damp end " tripe.
Specially on the net really its a bloody farce its only one stage removed from the old "my dads bigger than your dad so there" syndrome.
Saying insulting things about people is something of a different thing personel I have a fairly thick skin and other than insulting my family or my country (thats not to say it doesnt have faults, they all do) usually i'm OK.
But Adler had a more than fair reason to get the arse ache with RG.


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Get this Track - he's in his *mid Forties!*

I bet you've just furrowed your brow and shook your head haven't you?


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

Furrowed more like a bleeding ploughed field Med  
What a Prat .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

I still say he had an "Andrew Jackson" complex!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

And a Michael Jackson mindset


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

He dont sound very complex to me Fly


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

YEP!!


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

That wouldn't be good news - Andrew Jackson won the duel he fought!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

WHAT???!!!! When I was having that debate with RG and _D on the 1800-1914 area, I really did get the feeling I was arguing with a 15 yr old who'd just got himself a history textbook. Cant believe the guy was... well... an adult!


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

Gentlemen :

let's give it a rest please................

v/r ♪


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

Maybe its time to lock this? (A Suggestion)


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

In before the looooooooooocK!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Snuck one in. :-"
Sorry.


----------

